# spreading top soil



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

Depending on how big the yard is, you could rent a compact utility tractor that has a front end loader and a box scrape. The box scrape is commonly used to taper off high spots, move small amounts of dirt around, and the scarifiers (tines) can rip up the yard if need be. The front end loader can quickly scoop up your top soil and distribute it where needed. If you're not familiar with this type of equipment then it'll take a little practice to develop the correct technique to do all this... keeping in mind that you can tear stuff up very quickly if you're not careful.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

You could try using a roller on the lawn see if that will take out some of the high and low spots. I have a neighbor who had that done a few months ago. A guy actually showed up with a roller like they do alleys with and went over his entire lawn. It did do a excellent job.


----------

